# curly stems...



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few stem plants that had very nice, straight stems when I put them into the tank. Over time, the stems have started to curl. Why?


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Perhaps too much light? Some plants in very high light try to "lie down"...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It can also be a sign of a nutrient deficiency. I am not sure which one though. A picture would help. I'm sure master Bien would be able to help.

Good luck on the diagnosis, Alym.

Stuart


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you tell us what type of plants? Or is it a single type of plant? Is this happening in a localized area of the tank (eg. one side of the tank or at one height) or is it spread out. A picture would definitely help. I can't quite imagine what you mean by "curl" (bend? arch?).


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

hi Alym, if it curl and the leaves r deformed but otherwise a healthy plant it might be ur GH is low, aim for 4 to 5 gh. I had this problem on my cube tank with MH and I find dosing EQUILIBRIUM OR Tom Barr gh booster fixed this problem.thanks


----------

